# Vitargo



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a good place to buy this?

Or do any of the sponsors of the board want to give me some free samples if they stock it?


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

i use 'waxy maize starch' from bulkpowders... it is exactly the same thing but without the trade name on it...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

same as crazy.... its good stuff tom


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Cool cheers guys. What does it taste like though? I'm eating enough nasty sh*t at the moment without adding to it lol.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

mmmm its ok mate it does taste abit funny but not chemically like CEE or anything


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I was thinking about putting in my carb up flapjacks. so thats probably ok.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Do you use it only PWO? And do you add any other carbs with it?

Just thinking if its worth taking with my PWO drink which is Pro-recover, but that already has loads of carbs in it ......


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

it tastes neutral i find... its also so fine that it isn't powdery either...


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

crazycacti said:


> i use 'waxy maize starch' from bulkpowders... it is exactly the same thing but without the trade name on it...


Yep me too.

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/product.php?xProd=183&xSec=24

I find it has no taste, but is you go say 80g+60g whey in 500ml of water, it can leave a slight 'chalky' after taste, but really nothing to be concerned about.

Should be great for carbing up on.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I got mine from My protein, it tastes a bit like flour! Blends well but you definately need a sweetener with it.

SD


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorted

got a delivery from Bulk Powders this morning.

That was fast I only ordered at 1pm yesterday.

Now I just have to work out how much carbs per 100g lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> .
> 
> Now I just have to work out how much carbs per 100g lol


Per 100g of WMS:

Carbohydrates: 85g

Of which Starch: 85g

Of which Sugars: 0g

Protein: 0.4%.

Fat: 0.1%.

Fiber: Trace.

Energy: 350 Kcal


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

If you go to www.myprotein.co.uk and put in www.bulkpowders.co.uk in the "online price matcher" at the bottom you can get 5kg for £17.45. So around £35 for 10kg instead of £45 from bulkpowders... will last ages.

I have my bcaas straight after training with 50g waxy maize (44g carbs) then have my protein shake in water 15 minutes after.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Where on the page is the price matcher, I could not see it.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Not sure if this is gonna sound daft but we all here know that slin should be taken with Dex, now this stuff is digested even quicker right? Im assuming its still good to go when taking slin PWO? After all its fast acting


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

Slin?

Nytol, right at the bottom on the main page.

"have you found a cheaper price for one of our products or ingredients elsewhere in the Internet? If so, why not use our Online Price Matcher which will search our database for any known price matches.

Just enter the URL of the website below and press "Find It!" to search."


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

ethos said:


> Slin?
> 
> Nytol, right at the bottom on the main page.
> 
> ...


yes - Insulin "slin"


----------



## martinmuscles (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi Mate.

Yes, WMS good to go with slin.

Post 10iu slin workout shake now consists of

80g waxy maize starch

50g Hydrolysed Whey Protein

10g Creatine EE

All from MyProtein. Tastes like the worst kind of pants ive ever tasted, but no signs of hypo, so good to go!!


----------



## martinmuscles (Apr 30, 2005)

Not that I would ever know what Pants taste like!!....just have to clear that up!! lol


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Five-O said:


> yes - Insulin "slin"


Very good indeed,


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I see it now, idiot, lol.

Good tip, :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

You have all missed the benefit of WMS, it needs to be in a 10% solution and constitute over 80% of molecullar weight to get its benefit of passing through the stomach faster. You may as well use dextrose if your mixing it with whey, flapjacks etc etc

Save yourselves a few quid


----------



## martinmuscles (Apr 30, 2005)

Ok mb, so how would you use WMS? how would you add it to a post workout shake and with what?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Thanks fellas

Was gonna buy some but ordered Dex again instead, ill opt for that next time.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

mb250 said:


> You have all missed the benefit of WMS, it needs to be in a 10% solution and constitute over 80% of molecullar weight to get its benefit of passing through the stomach faster. You may as well use dextrose if your mixing it with whey, flapjacks etc etc
> 
> Save yourselves a few quid


well dex bloats me WMS does not... thats a reason good enough for me using it... personally i don't see how adding more water to it makes it get through quicker... could you explain this?


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

troponin over at IM:

The high molecular weight, "pulls" the WM through the gut, into the small intestine, where the bulk of carbohydrate metabolism occurs.

This "pull" causes an osmolic effect, drawing water with it, allowing more water to be drawn into the muscle as well. (you may feel dehydrated for a bit after taking WM)

Studies have shown conclusively that there is increased glycogen synthesis for around 2 hours after ingestion of WM as opposed to glucose.

It is VERY effective at glycogen restoration post workout. The faster you can restore glycogen, the faster you can shut of catabolism, and the more likely you will be to use the protein you ingest for synthesis of new muscle tissue.

The molecular weight of the WM can also increase absorption of other nutrients that would be consumed pwo. IE: creatine, leucine, taurine, etc.

The concern with this is, the added nutrients may effect the total moleculare weight of the "meal." (amino acids are MUCH lower in molecular weight than WM) This may effect some of the benefits of the high molecular weight.

In my self research, I have noticed a decrease in the absorption rate of WM with the addition of other nutrients. I've found that once the total amount of added ingredients reaches about 20-25g per 75g of WM, there is a change in blood sugar levels, as opposed to pure WM, indicating to me that the WM isn't being "pulled" through the gut as quickly.

I limit my post workout additions to WM to a very limited amount of specific nutrients (leucine and creatine)

The rest of my protein is consumed about 20min later.

WM is also VERY beneficial when "carbing up" precontest. I feel it is most beneficial early on in the carb up, when water intake is still high. This is due to WM pulling a lot of water with it. Once water is decreased (less than 20oz per 75g ingested) there will likely be a decrease in the osmolic effect of WM.

I personally feel that WM ingestion while water intake is high, actually INCREASES the effectiveness of a "****load," as there is potentially a more pronounced concentration gradient of water inside the muscle cell to water outside the muscle cell.

When sodium and carbs are reintroduced, the sodium must attract water. Because there is a decrease in sodium concentration of the plasma, water is drawn to there with the carbs. Glycogen storage requires carbs, sodium, and water.

The body is unlikely to use water from the muscle cell, as the concentration gradient wouldnt' benefit from this, if the water is just going to go back into the muscle cell. So, the sodium is more likely to pull water from the subcutaneous space......DRYING YOU OUT.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

mb250 said:


> You have all missed the benefit of WMS, it needs to be in a 10% solution and constitute over 80% of molecullar weight to get its benefit of passing through the stomach faster. You may as well use dextrose if your mixing it with whey, flapjacks etc etc
> 
> Save yourselves a few quid


Interesting point, but dex is too sweet, and malto tastes like [email protected], so I'll stick with WMS, but an interesting point.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Martinmuscles, mix 10g BCAA's (or just 10g Leucine) and 5g CEE with 80-120g WMS in a litre of water. Follow this 30-45mins later with whey isolate and another carb source (oats/dextrose mix)


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Nytol said:


> Where on the page is the price matcher, I could not see it.


Hi,

The price beater can be found here:

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/?page=online-price-matcher

If any European price hasn't been added let us know and we will add it for you! Don't forget we have cheaper shipping and other bonuses.

Thanks


----------

